# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Кашмирская шкатулка из папье-маше. Ручная роспись.

## Аннапурна

Продам красивую шкатулку из папье-маше. Ручная роспись. Из Кашмира (Индия).
Цена 40 грн.

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап. в закромах родины нашлась еще одна кашмирская шкатулочка. тоже 40 грн.

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап. по 35.

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Uinry

Здравствуйте, какие размеры у 1й шкатулочки? ответ в лс пожалуйста.
Спасибо

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

за 50грн. обе отдадите?

----------


## Аннапурна

могу отдать обе за 60 грн., дешевле не смогу)))

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

тогда попрошу фото внутри  :smileflag:  и мы сочтемся

----------


## Аннапурна

сфотать я их сфотала, но по фото мало что видно, от вспышки все блестит)))
как-то так:

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## fox22

это не шкатулка. (это резервуар для хранения того чего много в кашмире! к примеру сушенные листья канапли)

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------

